# Introducing Pinkwindmill



## pinkwindmill

Hi guys and gals,

Thought it might be appropriate that my 50th post is my introduction...

My name is Guy and I live just South of London in a town called Caterham, where any petrolheads among you will know that the famous Caterham 7 was born. Married with one young daughter, by day I'm a mild-mannered Personnel Manager for a City law firm, and by night I'm...well, fast asleep usually!

Watches-wise I currently have a nice little collection that will have to be pared down very shortly







Still, as it stands:

- Oris Artelier Centennial Worldtimer

- Omega Flightmaster 911

- Sinn EZM2 3H

- Candino 1000m

- Seiko Black Monster

- RLT-36 (#13)

- Tag F1 (not working)

- Longines Presence (not working)

- Vintage Ernest Borli

I have a Stowa Icarus that's outgoing this weekend and a Breitling B1 and Ocean 7 that are incoming.

Been down may roads in the past year (Panerai, Rolex, Omega, IWC, to name a few) - been a bit of a trade frenzy to be honest! Still, trying to settle a bit more this year...and lose some weight. Bound to fail on both counts though!!









So that's me - look forward to meeting you in the forums...

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## jasonm

Pleased your here Guy









Nice collection youve got there........


----------



## scottishcammy

Welocme to the forum! I must say, your username sounds like a Dutch 70's porno star! Some great watches there


----------



## jasonm

scottishcammy said:


> Welocme to the forum! I must say, your username sounds like a Dutch 70's porno star! Some great watches there


Allmost right Cam, I think its a 'move' made by the Dutch 70s pono star, as in 'Go on, do the PinkWindmill on her'


----------



## scottishcammy

jasonm said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welocme to the forum! I must say, your username sounds like a Dutch 70's porno star! Some great watches there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allmost right Cam, I think its a 'move' made by the Dutch 70s pono star, as in 'Go on, do the PinkWindmill on her'
Click to expand...

Crikey, where does the flour come out?!


----------



## jasonm

Depends how far its stuffed in


----------



## Bladerunner

Welcome to the forum Guy.









RLT36 great choice, fantastic watch IMO.


----------



## foztex

welcome Guy, i must get round to ringing up and finding out about candino xtals for you.

Andy


----------



## jasonm

Ive done that Andy...

They are custom made and Steve needs the watch to fit it , hes reluctant to supply the xtal only....


----------



## pinkwindmill

jasonm said:


> Ive done that Andy...
> 
> They are custom made and Steve needs the watch to fit it , hes reluctant to supply the xtal only....


Andy/Jase,

Thanks guys - do you think Steve would be OK with me giving him a ring to discuss? If so, when one of you gets a chance (no rush) perhaps one of you could PM me the number?

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## pinkwindmill

Bladerunner said:


> Welcome to the forum Guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RLT36 great choice, fantastic watch IMO.


Thanks Bladerunner - it's so nice to have a watch with that personal touch. Trouble is, depending on how far my imminent cull goes, it may have to move on







Still, we shall see.

Oh, and I also took the liberty of purchasing the divers bezel insert from Roy, so I now have both for it...cool!









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## pinkwindmill

jasonm said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welocme to the forum! I must say, your username sounds like a Dutch 70's porno star! Some great watches there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allmost right Cam, I think its a 'move' made by the Dutch 70s pono star, as in 'Go on, do the PinkWindmill on her'
Click to expand...

Now THAT's funny!









There is a story behind the name, but I'll leave that for a GTG one day... 

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Welcome to the forum Guy, a great collection although I don`t see....



pinkwindmill said:


> Watches-wise I currently have a nice little collection *that will have to be pared down very shortly *


Why?


----------



## Bladerunner

pinkwindmill said:


> Thanks Bladerunner - it's so nice to have a watch with that personal touch. Trouble is, depending on how far my imminent cull goes, it may have to move on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, we shall see.


As you say Guy, it is a watch with a personal touch; something special IMO & personally I would keep it: but only you can decide that .


----------



## JonW

Welcome Guy! Nice to have the intro...

I met Guy last December and hes a top bloke btw... oh and he told me 'the' story....


----------



## Stan

Hey up Guy, nice to meet you.


----------



## JoT

Welcome on board









Pink Windmill sounds like a good name for lap-dancing club









Didn't Rod Hull and Emu have a kids show called Pink Windmill?


----------



## Roy

Welcome Guy.


----------



## pinkwindmill

JoT said:


> Didn't Rod Hull and Emu have a kids show called Pink Windmill?


Now that's getting close to the origins of my username! 

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## pinkwindmill

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Welcome to the forum Guy, a great collection although I don`t see....
> 
> 
> 
> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watches-wise I currently have a nice little collection *that will have to be pared down very shortly *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Cashflow...









I have this habit of buying first and selling later...unfortunately, I've been doing a bit too much buying and not enough selling recently (I blame these d*mn forums...) so it's time for an (early) Spring clean to appease the "710" as I believe she's known here! (Someone feel free to fill me in on the origins of that tag, by the way...














)

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JoT

pinkwindmill said:


> ..... to appease the "710" as I believe she's known here! (Someone feel free to fill me in on the origins of that tag, by the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


As in "can you put some 710 in my engine please"


----------



## pinkwindmill

JoT said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... to appease the "710" as I believe she's known here! (Someone feel free to fill me in on the origins of that tag, by the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> As in "can you put some 710 in my engine please"
Click to expand...

Ahhh, it all makes sense...!









Guy


----------

